# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  سل عن أي مخطوط بدار الكتب المصرية أجبك بإذن الله تعالى

## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

الأخوة الأكارم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد
 فيسرني أن اتقبل استفساراتكم عما تريدون الاستفسار عنه من مخطوطات الدار

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

أخي صادق الرافعي بارك الله فيك ذكرت لك من قبل أن العنوان المذكور واسم المؤلف ورقم الحفظ كلها غير صحيحة فاستوثق منها ما استطعت بارك الله فيك

----------


## ولادة بنت المستكفي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخ الفاضل 
ابحث عن هذه المخطوطات فهلى ابلغتنا مشكورا محمودا ان كانت موجودة في الدار 
مع فائق الشكر والامتنان ..
وهي ما يلي : 
1. ابراهيم بن موسى الغرناطي الشاطبي / الإفادات والإنشادات 
2. ابن غازي أبوعبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن محمد بن علي العثماني المكناسي / اتحاف ذوي الاستحقاق ببعض مراد المرادي و زوائد ابي اسحاق 
3. ابو عبد الله محمد المواق العبدري / سنن المهتدين
4. ابو عبد الله محمد بن عبد الملك القيسي المنتوري / الفهرسة  
فهل من الممكن معرفة ان كانت متوفرة لديكم في الدار
أنتظر ردك الكريم 
شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك ... موفق بإذنه تعالى

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الاخ الفاضل 
> ابحث عن هذه المخطوطات فهلى ابلغتنا مشكورا محمودا ان كانت موجودة في الدار 
> مع فائق الشكر والامتنان ..
> وهي ما يلي : 
> 1. ابراهيم بن موسى الغرناطي الشاطبي / الإفادات والإنشادات 
> 2. ابن غازي أبوعبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن محمد بن علي العثماني المكناسي / اتحاف ذوي الاستحقاق ببعض مراد المرادي و زوائد ابي اسحاق 
> 3. ابو عبد الله محمد المواق العبدري / سنن المهتدين
> ...


 وفقك الله تعالى قريبا آتيك بخبرها قريبا
 ولازلت عند وعدي سأذهب للمعهد قريبا فأبشري إن شاء الله تعالى

----------


## مصطفي ال جمعه

اخي بارك الله فيك 
هل بحثت لي عن شرح السيوطي علي مسند الشافعي
المسمى الشافي العي علي مسند الشافعي
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الاخ الفاضل 
> ابحث عن هذه المخطوطات فهلى ابلغتنا مشكورا محمودا ان كانت موجودة في الدار 
> مع فائق الشكر والامتنان ..
> وهي ما يلي : 
> 1. ابراهيم بن موسى الغرناطي الشاطبي / الإفادات والإنشادات 
> 2. ابن غازي أبوعبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن محمد بن علي العثماني المكناسي / اتحاف ذوي الاستحقاق ببعض مراد المرادي و زوائد ابي اسحاق 
> 3. ابو عبد الله محمد المواق العبدري / سنن المهتدين
> ...


أما كتابي الإفادات وفهرسة القيسي فلا نسخ لهما بالدار
وأما اتحاف ذوي الاستحقاق لابن غازي فمنه نسخة وحيدة بالداربرقم (389/نحو تيمور) عدد أوراقها(100)ورقة وتاريخ نسخها سنة (980هـ).
وأما كتاب سنن المهتدين فمنه أيضا نسخة وحيدة بالدار برقم (207/أخلاق تيمور) عدد أوراقها (75)ورقة، ومسطرتها (25)سطر .
والله أعلم.

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> شرح السيوطي علي مسند الشافعي
> المسمى الشافي العي علي مسند الشافعي
> وجزاك الله خيرا


للأسف لا نسخ له بالدار

----------


## مصطفي ال جمعه

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ولادة بنت المستكفي

> أما كتابي الإفادات وفهرسة القيسي فلا نسخ لهما بالدار
> وأما اتحاف ذوي الاستحقاق لابن غازي فمنه نسخة وحيدة بالداربرقم (389/نحو تيمور) عدد أوراقها(100)ورقة وتاريخ نسخها سنة (980هـ).
> وأما كتاب سنن المهتدين فمنه أيضا نسخة وحيدة بالدار برقم (207/أخلاق تيمور) عدد أوراقها (75)ورقة، ومسطرتها (25)سطر .
> والله أعلم.


 
بشرك الله بالخير ووفقك وسدد خطاك
اخي الفاضل
هل تستطيع تصوير بعض الورقات الخاصة التي احتاجها
ام ان ذلك خارج نطاق صلاحياتك
شكرا لك و بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو عبد العظيم

بارك الله فيكم أستاذنا الفاضل
أسالك اخي عن شرح فصول الجصاص للأتقاني رحمه الله، المسمى "الشامل".

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> شرح فصول الجصاص للأتقاني رحمه الله، المسمى "الشامل".


هاك ماأردت أخي الحبيب:
للكتاب بالدار نسختان أصليتان:
الأولى: برقم (108/ أصول فقه) الموجود منها ستة أجزاء وهي:
- الثالث: وعدد أوراقه (247)ورقة.
_ الرابع: وعدد أوراقه (273)ورقة
_ الخامس: وعدد أوراقه (245) ورقة
_ السادس: وعدد أوراقه (273)ورقة
_ السابع: وعدد أوراقه (233) ورقة
_ التاسع: وعدد أوراقه (251)ورقة
الثانيه: وهي نسخة نفيسة
الموجود منها جزآن
الأول: عدد أوراقه (250)ورقة، كتب سنة (758هـ)
الثاني: عدد أراقه (171)ورقة، كتب سنة (760هـ)
وتوجد نسختان آخرتان لكنهما مصورتان عن هاتين النسختين المذكورتين
نسألك الدعاء

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

أستاذي العزيزين أمجد وأبو عبدالعظيم أرسلت لكما برسالة على الخاص

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> اخي بارك الله فيك 
> هل بحثت لي عن شرح السيوطي علي مسند الشافعي
> المسمى الشافي العي علي مسند الشافعي
> وجزاك الله خيرا


للكتاب نسخة في مكتبة أوقاف بغداد وعدد أوراقه 53 حمله من الرابط أدناه.
الشافي العي على مسند الشافعي

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

*عذرا إخوني على التقصير فقد ألجأتني الظروف إلى إجازة حتى يوم الأحد القادم فسلوا الله لأخيكم التيسير*

----------


## المناضل

أخي الفاضل : أحتاج إلى مخطوط : ترسل الفقيه الكاتب ابن أبي الخصال ، معهد المخطوطات رقم 418 أدب . ولكم جزيل الشكر.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

يسر الله أمركم أخي أبا المنذر وبارك في جهودكم

----------


## المنبجي

اخي الحبيب ابن مصر المحروسة انا بحاجة ماسة لمخطوط شروط الامامة المنسوب للحسن البصري رحمه الله والمصنف برقم(177/8)ضمن مجاميع تيمور/الصفحات117_120/ وحسب تصنيف فؤاد سزكين في كتابه تاريخ التراث العربي
كلي امل بمساعدتي في الحصول علية لحاجتي الماسة له في دراسة الدكتوراه ولكم احترامي وعرفاني ومن الله الجزاء

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

عذرا إخواني الكرام فقد شغلت عنكم لكرب ألم بي سلوا الله لي أن يفرجه عني

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> أخي الفاضل : أحتاج إلى مخطوط : ترسل الفقيه الكاتب ابن أبي الخصال ، معهد المخطوطات رقم 418 أدب . ولكم جزيل الشكر.


لا نسخ للكتاب بدار الكتب المصرية  والله أعلم  وانظر الخاص فضلا لا أمرا

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

أستاذي الفاضل أمجد انظر الخاص فضلا لا أمرا

----------


## المنبجي

اخي الازهري نسال الله تبارك وتعالى ان يفرج عنك الكرب ويغفر لك الذنب انه نعم المولى ونعم النصير

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> اخي الازهري نسال الله تبارك وتعالى ان يفرج عنك الكرب ويغفر لك الذنب انه نعم المولى ونعم النصير


آمين ولك وإخوانك بمثله

----------


## أبو رهف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   أود أن أسأل هل يوجد مخطوط للسيوطى هذب فيه طبقات ابن سعد 
ارجو الرد

----------


## أبوعبد الرحمان الكنسوسي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   أود أن أسأل هل يوجد مخطوط للسيوطى هذب فيه طبقات ابن سعد 
> ارجو الرد


 في  القرن الثامن نجد عالما لغويا بارعا لخص طبقات ابن سعد وهذبه إنه أبي  الفضل جمال الدين محمد ابن مكرم بن منظورالإفريقي المصري المتوفى سنة  (711ه)      وسمى مختصره ب" مختارالطبقات "وهو  مخطوط توجد منه نسخة الجزء الرابع والأخيربدارالكت  ب الوطنية بمصروتقع في  (176)         ورقة أنظرفهرس المخطوطات بدارالكتب القسم الثالث ص  24       وأشارإلى هذا الدكتورمحمد بن صامل في تحقيقه للطبقة الخامسة  42/1     
   وفي القرن العاشرنجد الإمام جلال الدين السيوطي(911ه) لخص طبقات  ابن سعد وسمى تهذيبه ب" إنجاز الوعد المنتقى من طبقات  ابن سعد" ذكره حاجي خليفة في كشف الظنون  2/ 1099     
إخوتي جزاكم الله خيرا ورزقنا وإياكم حسن الخاتمة   أبوعبد الرحمان  الكنسوسي

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> اخي الحبيب ابن مصر المحروسة انا بحاجة ماسة لمخطوط شروط الامامة المنسوب للحسن البصري رحمه الله والمصنف برقم(177/8)ضمن مجاميع تيمور/الصفحات117_120/ وحسب تصنيف فؤاد سزكين في كتابه تاريخ التراث العربي
> كلي امل بمساعدتي في الحصول علية لحاجتي الماسة له في دراسة الدكتوراه ولكم احترامي وعرفاني ومن الله الجزاء


عذرا على التقصير في حقك أخي الحبيب وأسألك الدعاء

----------


## عبد الله الزوين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبراكاته
اريد معومات حول مخطوط: عيون الأدلة لابي الحست ابن القصار المالكي، هل هو موجود؟ وهل هو محقق ام لا؟ وجزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

أخي المنبجي أرسلتها إليك فلا تنسنا من دعائك

----------


## المنبجي

اخي الازهري السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكر لكم جهودكم وتفانيكم وسعة صدركم وبارك الله لكم اعمالكم
عذرا لكم اذا ماقلت لكم ان الرابط لايعمل واجد حرجا في الالحاح عليكم وازعاجكم
الله اسال ان يحفكم برعايته ويكلأكم  بعينه التي لاتنام.....ولكم مني السلام

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبراكاته
> اريد معومات حول مخطوط: عيون الأدلة لابي الحست ابن القصار المالكي، هل هو موجود؟ وهل هو محقق ام لا؟ وجزاكم الله خيرا.


لا أعلم للكتاب نسخا بدار الكتب والله المستعان

----------


## مصطفى الدوري

أخي الفاضل ندعو لك بالصبر والسلوان ورفع الله ما بك من الكرب 
قد اكون عبأ اضافيا عليك ولكن ادعو الله ان يفيض عليك من جوده وكرمه لما تقدمه من خدمة عظيمة لنا بمساعدتنا في هذا المجال واعلم ان اجرك سابق لدعائي فالله اكرم من ان ينتظر دعائنا
اخي قرات عنوان مشاركتك وارجو ان تفيدني في ما احتاج
والدي استاذ تاريخ وحققنا مؤخرا مخطوط بعنوان المطالب العلية في مناقب الشافعية ولكننا نمتلك نسخة وحيدة وهي ناقصة من النهاية حوالي 20 ورقة، وقرات في احد المؤلفات انه توجد نسختان في دار الكتب المصرية (وليس دار المخطوطات التابع للجامعة العربية)المطلوب جزاك الله خير وبارك بك هو ان تتاكد مشكورا لا مامورا من وجود هاتين النسختين واريد ان اعرف بما تنتهي هاتين النسختين اقصد ما هو محتوى الصفحات الاخيرة واذا كانت مفيدة لي حينها ساحاول ان احصل على نسخة منها من جنابك او بواسطة احد الخيرين الآخرين وطبعا انا اتحمل جميع تكاليف العملية
1- مخطوط بعنوان ( الطبقات العلية في مناقب الشافعية ) رقمها 253 تصوف. طلعت . دار الكتب المصرية.
2_ مخطوط بنفس العنوان ( الطبقات العلية في مناقب الشافعية ) برقم 7 مجاميع حليم . دار الكتب المصرية.
.نحن متاكدين من العنوانين كما وصلانا ولكن وكما ورد في بعض كتب التاريخ ممكن ان اسم المخطوط يكون معكوسا اي ( المناقب العلية في طبقات الشافعية). ويا ريت تتاكد من كل المعلومات هذه حتى لا يكون هناك شك او خلل في الموضوع.
يفترض اخي العزيز ان المؤلف هو السيد الشريف محمد بن الحسن الواسطي 
كما اخبرت سابقا لدينا نسخة ولكن منقوصة لذلك نحتاج لهاتين النسختين معا لغرض اتمام العمل . ولن ننساك ان شاء الله في الدعاء. اخوك د.مصطفى الدوري.
ارجو ان لا اكون قد اطلت عليك والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> أخي الفاضل ندعو لك بالصبر والسلوان ورفع الله ما بك من الكرب 
> قد اكون عبأ اضافيا عليك ولكن ادعو الله ان يفيض عليك من جوده وكرمه لما تقدمه من خدمة عظيمة لنا بمساعدتنا في هذا المجال واعلم ان اجرك سابق لدعائي فالله اكرم من ان ينتظر دعائنا
> اخي قرات عنوان مشاركتك وارجو ان تفيدني في ما احتاج
> والدي استاذ تاريخ وحققنا مؤخرا مخطوط بعنوان المطالب العلية في مناقب الشافعية ولكننا نمتلك نسخة وحيدة وهي ناقصة من النهاية حوالي 20 ورقة، وقرات في احد المؤلفات انه توجد نسختان في دار الكتب المصرية (وليس دار المخطوطات التابع للجامعة العربية)المطلوب جزاك الله خير وبارك بك هو ان تتاكد مشكورا لا مامورا من وجود هاتين النسختين واريد ان اعرف بما تنتهي هاتين النسختين اقصد ما هو محتوى الصفحات الاخيرة واذا كانت مفيدة لي حينها ساحاول ان احصل على نسخة منها من جنابك او بواسطة احد الخيرين الآخرين وطبعا انا اتحمل جميع تكاليف العملية
> 1- مخطوط بعنوان ( الطبقات العلية في مناقب الشافعية ) رقمها 253 تصوف. طلعت . دار الكتب المصرية.
> 2_ مخطوط بنفس العنوان ( الطبقات العلية في مناقب الشافعية ) برقم 7 مجاميع حليم . دار الكتب المصرية.
> .نحن متاكدين من العنوانين كما وصلانا ولكن وكما ورد في بعض كتب التاريخ ممكن ان اسم المخطوط يكون معكوسا اي ( المناقب العلية في طبقات الشافعية). ويا ريت تتاكد من كل المعلومات هذه حتى لا يكون هناك شك او خلل في الموضوع.
> يفترض اخي العزيز ان المؤلف هو السيد الشريف محمد بن الحسن الواسطي 
> كما اخبرت سابقا لدينا نسخة ولكن منقوصة لذلك نحتاج لهاتين النسختين معا لغرض اتمام العمل . ولن ننساك ان شاء الله في الدعاء. اخوك د.مصطفى الدوري.
> ارجو ان لا اكون قد اطلت عليك والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


أبشر بما يسرك قريبا إن شاء الله تعالى

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> 1- مخطوط بعنوان ( الطبقات العلية في مناقب الشافعية ) رقمها 253 تصوف. طلعت . دار الكتب المصرية.
> 2_ مخطوط بنفس العنوان ( الطبقات العلية في مناقب الشافعية ) برقم 7 مجاميع حليم . دار الكتب المصرية.
> .


أخي الفاضل هذه الأرقام التي ذكرتها ليست صحيحة [يقينا] فمن أين أتيت بها؟؟ لعلك تراجع الأمر وتخبرني 
وعذرا على التأخر عنك فقد كنت منشغلا جدا الأيام الماضية ولا تنسنا من دعائك.

----------


## أبودعاء

أخي الكريم بارك الله فيك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
أسأل عن مخطوط ( الضامنة بالوصول إلى جوهرة الأصول ) للقاسم بن أحمد بن حميد
ولها اسم آخر وهو ( التعليقة على كتاب الجوهرة في الأصول )

----------


## أبو مهند المصري

أسأل عن مخطوطات شروح المفصل في الدار

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

عذرا إخواني الكرام على التأخر فأنا في دورة تدريبية ستنتهي غدا بإذن الله تعالى

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> أخي الكريم بارك الله فيك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
> أسأل عن مخطوط ( الضامنة بالوصول إلى جوهرة الأصول ) للقاسم بن أحمد بن حميد
> ولها اسم آخر وهو ( التعليقة على كتاب الجوهرة في الأصول )


للكتاب بدار الكتب نسخة وحيدة مصورة عن مكتبة الجامع الكبير بصنعاء ومحفوظه فيه برقم (72/ أصول فقه)
أوراقها: (231) لوحة
مسطرتها: 26سطرا
قياس صفحاتها: 19.5 * 29 
محفوظة بالدار تحت رقم (41202/ ب)
نسألك الدعاء

----------


## سمير حسنى

السلام عليكم كنت اريد مخطوطة مغانى الخيار

----------


## محمدعمر

السلام عليكم 
أخي الكريم أسلتلك استسار حول مخطوط موجود بدارالكتب والوثائق القومية , على إيميلك على الياهوو وعلى مشاركتك في مركز ودد فأرجو من حضرتك أن توليها اهتمامك وبارك الله بك
    أخوك : أحمد محمد السليمان

----------


## النورهان

الأخ الفاضل 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أعانك الله على فعل الخير ، وأرجو الإفادة عن كتاب البرهان في إعراب القرآن أو في علوم القرآن لأبي الحسن علي بن إبراهيم الحوفي المتوفى سنة 430هـ ، وربما يكون الكتاب بعنوان إعراب القرآن ، حيث ورد في كشف الظنون أن له كتاب في إعراب القرآن في عشر مجلدات .
ولك جزيل الشكر .

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> السلام عليكم كنت اريد مخطوطة مغانى الخيار


 هل تقصد مغاني الأخيار للعيني

----------


## المناضل

لا نسخ للكتاب بدار الكتب المصرية والله أعلم وانظر الخاص فضلا لا أمرا
جزاك الله خيرا على اهتمامك أخي الفاضل ، بفضل الله وتوفيقه حصلت على الكتاب مطبوعا في معرض الكتاب والحمد لله . أكرر لك شكري على اهتمامك.وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

----------


## أيمن القرشي

أخي الكريم أبحثُ عن نسخة خطية قديمة وحبذا نسخة المؤلف لكتاب فتاوى السبكي 
وكتاب الاقتناص في الفرق بين الحصر والاختصاص لتقي الدين السبكي

----------


## محمدعمر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي أبو المنذر أريد الحصول على معلومات حول مخطوط (تحفه المعرب وطرفه المغرب) وهو موجود في دار الكتب والوثائق القومية في مصر فهل لك أن تسعفني في مطلبي؟
وبارك الله بك أخي الكريم 
وأشكر لك مرورك على مشاركتي

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

عذرا يأ إخون على التقصير أبشروا بما يسركم قريبا إن شاء الله تعالى

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخي أبو المنذر أريد الحصول على معلومات حول مخطوط (تحفه المعرب وطرفه المغرب) وهو موجود في دار الكتب والوثائق القومية في مصر فهل لك أن تسعفني في مطلبي؟
> وبارك الله بك أخي الكريم 
> وأشكر لك مرورك على مشاركتي


للكتاب بدار الكتب المصرية-رعاها الله- نسختان:
1- الأولى برقم (5554/ هـ) وتقع في 88) ورقة 
ومسطرتها (21)سطرا
 وقياسها (26*9سم)
 2- الثانية برقم (316/ لغة)
أوراقها: 63 ورقة.
ومسطرتها: 29 سطرا
وقياسها: 21*17سم

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> الأخ الفاضل 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أعانك الله على فعل الخير ، وأرجو الإفادة عن كتاب البرهان في إعراب القرآن أو في علوم القرآن لأبي الحسن علي بن إبراهيم الحوفي المتوفى سنة 430هـ ، وربما يكون الكتاب بعنوان إعراب القرآن ، حيث ورد في كشف الظنون أن له كتاب في إعراب القرآن في عشر مجلدات .
> ولك جزيل الشكر .


 عذرا أخي الفاضل فلم أتنبه لطلبك إلا الآن وسأوافيك بما تريد لاحقا بإذن الله تعالى.

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> أخي الكريم أبحثُ عن نسخة خطية قديمة وحبذا نسخة المؤلف لكتاب فتاوى السبكي


لفتاوى السبكي بالدار نسخة وحيدة نفيسة بياناتها كالتالي:
رقمها: (199/ فقه شافعي).
ناسخها: محمد بـ أحمد الفصيح المقريْ
وتاريخ نسخها: سنة 768هـ.
تقع في مجلدين عدد أوراقهما: (547 ورقة).
مسطرتها: 23 سطرا.
وقياس صفحاتها: 27*18سم.

عليها تملك باسم محمد حجي
وقيد وقف من الأشرف السيفي رئيس أتابك العسكر على طلبة العلم.
 نرجو منك الدعاء بارك الله تعالى فيك

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> وكتاب الاقتناص في الفرق بين الحصر والاختصاص لتقي الدين السبكي


للأسف لم أوفق للعثور على نسخ منه بالدار.

----------


## أبو مهند المصري

أطلب مخطوطا بدار الكتب: دفع الملم عن قراءة التسهيل بجلب المهم مما يقع به التحصيل لعلي باشا بن محمد بن علي التونسي

----------


## احمد291000

يا  ساعيا لإخواني تقضِّي حاجياتِ
لعل الإله غدا يسكنك جنــاتِ

أبحث عن مخطوط (جزء أبي الحسن أحمد بن عبد العزيز بن ثرثال)الموجود بدار الكتب ضمن مجموعٍ نفيسٍ يضم عددا من الأجزاء الحديثية
رقم المجموع (1558)
فهل إن أمكن تصويره؟

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> الأخ الفاضل 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أعانك الله على فعل الخير ، وأرجو الإفادة عن كتاب البرهان في إعراب القرآن أو في علوم القرآن لأبي الحسن علي بن إبراهيم الحوفي المتوفى سنة 430هـ ، وربما يكون الكتاب بعنوان إعراب القرآن ، حيث ورد في كشف الظنون أن له كتاب في إعراب القرآن في عشر مجلدات .
> ولك جزيل الشكر .


أخي الفاضل للكتاب بالدار ست نسخ خطية بعضها كامل والآخر ناقص وهذه أرقامها إلى  أن أوافيك بالبيانات التفصيلية:
(737/تفسير)، (517/تفسير)، (59/تفسير)، (20503/ب)، (20785/ب)، (20784/ب).
لا تنسنا من دعائك بارك الله تعالى فيك

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> أطلب مخطوطا بدار الكتب: دفع الملم عن قراءة التسهيل بجلب المهم مما يقع به التحصيل لعلي باشا بن محمد بن علي التونسي


 تحتفظ دار الكتب بنسخةمنه تحت رقم (111/نحو)، عدد أوراقها(465)ورقة، 
ومسطرتها (27) سطرا ، وقياس صفحاتها (31*17.5سم).
ولا تنسنا من دعائك

----------


## الباجي

أخي الأزهري لقد أرسلت إليك رسالة على الخاص فهل وصلت؟

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> أخي الأزهري لقد أرسلت إليك رسالة على الخاص فهل وصلت؟


 عذرا أخي فقد كنت في سفر ورجعت لتوي فأبشر بما يسرك قريبا إن شاء الله تعالى

----------


## أبو فهد الأحمد

راجع بريدك الإلكتروني ..ونرجو الرد على البريد ..بارك الله فيك.

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> راجع بريدك الإلكتروني ..ونرجو الرد على البريد ..بارك الله فيك.


أنظر بريدك بارك الله تعالى فيك

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

أرسلت لك البيانات على الإيميل بارك الله فيك ولا تنسنا من دعائك

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

أخي الباجي عذرا على التقصير لا يوجد لما طلبت نسخ بدار الكتب فيما علمت والله أعلم

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

الأخت الفاضلة أم زياد لما طلبت نسختان بالدار أرسلت لك بياناتهما على الخاص بارك الله تعالى فيك ولا تنسينا من دعائك

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

أخي الفاضل ابن عمرو أمهلني قليلا ريثما أتأكد أكثر فلعل ما طلبت ضمن مجموع لم يفهرس

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

أبا فهد أرسلت لك البيانات على الخاص فراجعه مشكورا

----------


## ابن عمرو

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


وجزاكم مثله أخي الفاضل

----------


## الحازمي

سلام الله عليك أيها الكريم بارك الله فيك وفي علمك واعانك على خدمة اخوانك، وبعد فأود معرفة ما اذا كان في الدار كتاب الاجوبة المرضية في المسائل النحوية للراعي الاندلسي. ولك فضل ذلك علي من قبل ومن بعد والسلام عليكم

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> سلام الله عليك أيها الكريم بارك الله فيك وفي علمك واعانك على خدمة اخوانك، وبعد فأود معرفة ما اذا كان في الدار كتاب الاجوبة المرضية في المسائل النحوية للراعي الاندلسي. ولك فضل ذلك علي من قبل ومن بعد والسلام عليكم


أعزَّك الله أخي الفاضل أبشر بما يسرك قريبا إن شاء الله تعالى

----------


## عمر المدرس

الاخ الكريم

هل لك ان ترسل لي ما تستطيع من مخطوطات نحوية وبلاغية على هذا البريد

لأني احاول جمع ما استطيع من مخطوطات لاختار منها مخطوطة مناسبة 

بارك الله فيك

omar_alansar@yahoo.com

----------


## خالد الهاشمي

أخي بارك الله فيك : 

أحببت أن أسأل عن رقم مخطوطة (آكام المرجان في أحكام الجان) للشبلي .

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> سلام الله عليك أيها الكريم بارك الله فيك وفي علمك واعانك على خدمة اخوانك، وبعد فأود معرفة ما اذا كان في الدار كتاب الاجوبة المرضية في المسائل النحوية للراعي الاندلسي. ولك فضل ذلك علي من قبل ومن بعد والسلام عليكم


 أخي الفاضل من الكتاب ثلاث نسخ خطية بالدار أوافيك ببياناتها غدا بإذن الله تعالى

----------


## علي المجمعي

الاخ الفاضل جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع
اسألك عن رسائل عالم محمد بن حمزة الآيديني (الكوزل حصاري)  والتي موجودة برقم [360 - مجاميع] 
[انظر فهرس دار الكتب 1/ 430]
هل تستطيع ان توافيني ببيانات هذا المجموع، (عدد رسائله ، واوراقه ، وتاريخ النسخ و.....)

----------


## ولادة بنت المستكفي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحية طيبة اخي الفاضل 
وبارك الله فيك على هذه المبادرة 
موفق بإذنه تعالى 
اخي الفاضل 
اسأل عن هذه المخطوطة في الدار فهلى ابلغتني ان كانت لها نسخة في الدار
 مشكورا محمودا 
والمعلومات هي هذه : 
ابو عبد الله محمد بن عبد الله القنطري القصري : ذيل كتاب ازهار الرياض في اخبار عياض 

جمع المؤلف في هذا الكتاب ما قاله بعض المؤرخين في القاضي عياض 
وغفل عن ذكره المقري وما لم يعثر عليه ايضا 

هل من الممكن اجابتي وافادتي اخي الفاضل

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> أخي الفاضل من الكتاب ثلاث نسخ خطية بالدار أوافيك ببياناتها غدا بإذن الله تعالى


عذرا أخي الفاضل فقد نسيت الأوراق التي دونت فيها معلومات النسخ  وأنا في إجازة فسأوافيك بها الأسبوع القادم بإذن الله تعالى

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> أخي بارك الله فيك : 
> 
> أحببت أن أسأل عن رقم مخطوطة (آكام المرجان في أحكام الجان) للشبلي .


أخي الفاضل من الكتاب خمس نسخ بالدار أرقامها كالتالي (2185/تصوف)، (2495/تصوف)، (2412/تاريخ)ضمن مجموع، (829/ح)، (225/ تصوف).

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> سلام الله عليك أيها الكريم بارك الله فيك وفي علمك واعانك على خدمة اخوانك، وبعد فأود معرفة ما اذا كان في الدار كتاب الاجوبة المرضية في المسائل النحوية للراعي الاندلسي. ولك فضل ذلك علي من قبل ومن بعد والسلام عليكم



أخي الفاضل قصرت فسامح بارك الله فيك:
هذه بيانات النسخ الثلاث التي وعدتك بها بارك الله تعالى فيك 
1- رقم (393/ نحو تيمور)، أوراقها (178)ورقة، مسطرتها (21)سطرا، قياس صفحاتها (24*17سم)
كتبها أحمد بن أبي بكر سنة (981هـ).
2- ضمن مجموع رقم (335/نحو) مسطرتها (27)سطرا ، قياس صفحاتها (20*13سم)
3- ضمن مجموع برقم (145/ مجاميع مصطفى فاضل) مسطرتها (21)سطرا، وقياس صفحاتها (18*13.5سم)
وناسخها أحمد الغنيمي بن محمد علي الغنيمي.

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> تحية طيبة اخي الفاضل 
> وبارك الله فيك على هذه المبادرة 
> موفق بإذنه تعالى 
> اخي الفاضل 
> اسأل عن هذه المخطوطة في الدار فهلى ابلغتني ان كانت لها نسخة في الدار
> مشكورا محمودا 
> والمعلومات هي هذه : 
> ...


أعتذر أختي الفاضلة عن التأخر لكن لم أوفق للعثور على نسخة منه بالدار

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> الاخ الفاضل جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع
> اسألك عن رسائل عالم محمد بن حمزة الآيديني (الكوزل حصاري) والتي موجودة برقم [360 - مجاميع] 
> [انظر فهرس دار الكتب 1/ 430]
> هل تستطيع ان توافيني ببيانات هذا المجموع، (عدد رسائله ، واوراقه ، وتاريخ النسخ و.....)


أخي الفاضل لعلك تستوثق أكثر من الرقم المذكور فضلا لا أمرا

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> الاخ الكريم
> 
> هل لك ان ترسل لي ما تستطيع من مخطوطات نحوية وبلاغية على هذا البريد
> 
> لأني احاول جمع ما استطيع من مخطوطات لاختار منها مخطوطة مناسبة 
> 
> بارك الله فيك
> 
> omar_alansar@yahoo.com


عذرا أخي الفاضل حدد لي عنوانا محددا أوافيك ببياناته إن شاء الله تعالى

----------


## عمارحمدالمدرس

السلام عليكم هل يوجد مخطوط التذكرة لابن عبدوس الحنبلي

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> السلام عليكم هل يوجد مخطوط التذكرة لابن عبدوس الحنبلي


 أبشر بما يسرك قريبا إن شاء الله تعالى

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> السلام عليكم هل يوجد مخطوط التذكرة لابن عبدوس الحنبلي


 عذرا أخي الفاضل فلم أوفق للعثور على نسخ منه بالدار

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> الاخ الفاضل جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع
> اسألك عن رسائل عالم محمد بن حمزة الآيديني (الكوزل حصاري) والتي موجودة برقم [360 - مجاميع] 
> [انظر فهرس دار الكتب 1/ 430]
> هل تستطيع ان توافيني ببيانات هذا المجموع، (عدد رسائله ، واوراقه ، وتاريخ النسخ و.....)


 وقفت على مجموع غير هذا له سأوافيك بما فيه لكن حينما أنشط بعض الوقت فقد تأخر الوقت وغلبني النعاس (ابتسامة) فأبشر

----------


## الحازمي

أخي الكريم لا أدري ما أقول لك والله، لكن أقول: بوركْتَ وبوركَتْ مساعيك في خدمة اخوانك ورفع الله قدرك في الدنيا والآخرة.

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> أخي الكريم لا أدري ما أقول لك والله، لكن أقول: بوركْتَ وبوركَتْ مساعيك في خدمة اخوانك ورفع الله قدرك في الدنيا والآخرة.


 بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا أخي الفاضل.

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> وقفت على مجموع غير هذا له سأوافيك بما فيه لكن حينما أنشط بعض الوقت فقد تأخر الوقت وغلبني النعاس (ابتسامة) فأبشر


عذرا أخي فقد كنت في سفر ورجعت للعمل الآن وسأوافيك بما وعدتك اليوم أو غدا بإذن الله تعالى فأبشر

----------


## علي المجمعي

> عذرا أخي فقد كنت في سفر ورجعت للعمل الآن وسأوافيك بما وعدتك اليوم أو غدا بإذن الله تعالى فأبشر


بشرك الله بالخير ، اخي الحبيب، ردودك تكفينا ، فلا عليك ان تأخرت، فالطلبات قد كثرت عليك .
وبالنسبى لرقم المجموع الذي طلبت مني ان اتاكد منه: فقد نقلته من فهارس ال البيت، قسم الفقه واصوله  - من النسخة المعدة للشاملة -، واشاروا الى فهرس دار الكتب

----------


## محمد تقي

السلام عليكم هل يوجد احد هذه المخطوطات في دار الكتب المصرية :
1) غاية الاحسان في علم اللسان لابي حيان الاندلسي
      2) شرح اللمحة البدرية لابن هشام الانصاري

----------


## د.شريف

الاخ الفاضل الاستاذ / ابو منذر الازهرى :


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,
احمد الله اليك واسال الله ان يعينك فى اداء ذلك الامر والله فى عون العبد ما دام العبد فى عون اخيه , واسال الله لك ايضا ان يكرمك ويجزيك خير الجزاء على ما تقدمه للباحثين والدارسين من المسلمين 

جزاكم الله خيراً . 


اخوك : شريف عبد الحميد محمد ( البرجية )

0119611337


Sh_ahmos@yahoo.com


Ashreef36@yahoo.com
هذا بيان باسماء المخطوطات وما ارغب فى تصويره منها , ارقام بعضها : 
1- ابن حبيب , درة الاسلاك فى دولة الاتراك . دار الكتب . رقم 6170 خ ( 2 ج) :
ج1 : 144,148 , 153 , 169 .
ج 2 : 283 , 395 , 13 , 320 , 474 , 212 , 274 , 391 , 452 .
2- ابن خطيب الناصريه , الدر المنتخب فى تكملة تاريخ حلب . 2 ج : 
ج 1 : صـــ 421 , 213-214 , 114-115, 214 , 494-498 , 254-166, 266 , 295 , 514, 362 , 517 -518, 525 , 274 , 421, ورقة 293 – 294 , 282-283 , 86-87 , 512- 513 , 31
ج2 : صــــ 154, 145- 146 , 37-38
3- ابن الاهدل غربال الزمان فى مولد سيد ولد عدنان : ورقه 246 أ , ورقه 125 أ , 246 أ
*4-* ابن بهادر : فتوح النصر . دار الكتب رقم 2399 تاريخ ( ج2 ) :
صــــ210 , 203 ,204 , 169 , 242 , 270 . 
5- *حمزة بن سباط العاليهى : ج2 : صــ161 ب , 199 ب , 200 .*
*6-* *درر التيجان وغرر تواريخ الزمان . دار الكتب رقم 4409 تاريخ . صـ600 ,601 .*
*7-* الفيومى : مثر الجمان . دار الكتب . رقم 1746 تاريخ :
ج3 : صـ 284 أ , 312 ب ,417 , 401 , 76 أ , 76 ب , 123 ب , 319 أ , 317ب , 318 أ , 65 , 96 أ ,ب , 73 ب , 74 أ ,122 ب , 306 أ , ب , 276 .
ج4 : صـ 121 
ج2 : 325 أ . 
8 –الجزرى : حوادث الزمان . رقم 995 . تاريخ . ج2 صـ294 .
9-عبد الباسط بن خليل الحنفى : الروض الباسم . دار الكتب . 2403 تيمور , ميكروفيلم 5879 . ج 1 . صـ 34 .

----------


## الدكتور / فتحي خطاب

أريد مخطوطة عنوانها : التفاحة في النحو . لأبي جعفر النحاس .

----------


## تراثي

الاخ المحترم ابحث عن هذه المخطوطة وهي محققة في صنعاء باليمن 1425 ه وهي :
درر نحور العين في سيرة الامام المنصور علي واعلام دولته الميامين - لصاحبها :لطف الله بن محمد قحاف
فرجا التواصل مع الشكر
بوزكريا-الكويت
0096597251772

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> الاخ المحترم ابحث عن هذه المخطوطة وهي محققة في صنعاء باليمن 1425 ه وهي :
> درر نحور العين في سيرة الامام المنصور علي واعلام دولته الميامين - لصاحبها :لطف الله بن محمد قحاف
> فرجا التواصل مع الشكر
> بوزكريا-الكويت
> 0096597251772


عذرا أخي الفاضل لا يوجد للكتاب نسخ بالدار

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> أريد مخطوطة عنوانها : التفاحة في النحو . لأبي جعفر النحاس .


 منه نسخة نسبت للخليل بن أحمد  في 8 ورقات ، تحت رقم (2308/هـ).
 وليست أصلية بل مصورة تصويرا فوتوغرافيا

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> السلام عليكم هل يوجد احد هذه المخطوطات في دار الكتب المصرية :
> 1) غاية الاحسان في علم اللسان لابي حيان الاندلسي


منه نسخة برقم (24/نحو ش) ذكر بالفهارس أنها بخط مؤلفها سنة (689هـ)،
وقرئت عليه، ناقصة الآخر 
عدد أوراقها (61) ورقة.
قياس صفحاتها( 18*13)سم. 
ومسطرتها 15 سطرا.
بهامشها وبين أسطرها حواش وتعليقات.
أما النسخة رقم (6499/هـ) فمصورة عن هذه النسخة .

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> منه نسخة برقم (24/نحو ش) ذكر بالفهارس أنها بخط مؤلفها سنة (689هـ)،
> وقرئت عليه، ناقصة الآخر 
> عدد أوراقها (61) ورقة.
> قياس صفحاتها( 18*13)سم. 
> ومسطرتها 15 سطرا.
> بهامشها وبين أسطرها حواش وتعليقات.
> أما النسخة رقم (6499/هـ) فمصورة عن هذه النسخة .


وأما شرحها النكت الحسان فمنه نسخة تحت رقم 
364/نحو أوراقها 126 ومسطرتها 19 سطرا وقياس صفحاتها 18*13.5.

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> السلام عليكم هل يوجد احد هذه المخطوطات في دار الكتب المصرية :
> 2) شرح اللمحة البدرية لابن هشام الانصاري


عذرا فلم اوفق للعثور على نسخ منه بالدار

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> الاخ الفاضل الاستاذ / ابو منذر الازهرى :
> 
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,, 
> احمد الله اليك واسال الله ان يعينك فى اداء ذلك الامر والله فى عون العبد ما دام العبد فى عون اخيه , واسال الله لك ايضا ان يكرمك ويجزيك خير الجزاء على ما تقدمه للباحثين والدارسين من المسلمين 
> 
> جزاكم الله خيراً .  
> 
> 
> ...


لعل الله يسر لك أمرك أخي الفاضل

----------


## أحسن أحمد

يا أيها الشيخ! أنا بحاجة شديدة لنسخ : طوالع الأنوار شرح الدر المختار, للشيخ محمد عابد السندي.
           والكتاب في الفقه الحنفي. أنا بصدد تحقيقها. هل تبحث عن وجود نسخة ما في الدار, ناقصة كانت أو ...

----------


## أحسن أحمد

وهذا عنوان بريدي: 
ahsanahmad3@maktoob.com
احسن احمد عبد الشكور
الجوال: 00923006840810

----------


## أحسن أحمد

يا أيها الفضيلة! صديقي المفتي أسد الله رحيم, حقق إجازة الحديث في القديم والحديث للشيخ عبد الحق المحدث الدهلوي. وهو بصدد نسخ الكتاب: إجازة الحديث. 
                   والكتاب ثبت الشيخ الدهلوي. هل يمكن البحث عن هذا المخطوط.

----------


## أحسن أحمد

وعنوان بريدي الالكتروني: ahsanahmad3@maktoob.com
ورقم جوالي : 00923006840810

----------


## حسن العسوس

السلام عليكم

جزاكم الله خيرا على ما تبذلوه من جهد

لي طلب بسيط
اثناء بحثي و جدت الميزان للذهبي بمكتبه الازهر ولكنها حتى حرف السين
فهل هي هكذا فقط ام انه يوجد جزء ثاني 

و جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## النورهان

> أخي الفاضل للكتاب بالدار ست نسخ خطية بعضها كامل والآخر ناقص وهذه أرقامها إلى أن أوافيك بالبيانات التفصيلية:
> (737/تفسير)، (517/تفسير)، (59/تفسير)، (20503/ب)، (20785/ب)، (20784/ب).
> 
> لا تنسنا من دعائك بارك الله تعالى فيك


 الأخ الفاضل، جزاك الله خيرًا لاهتمامك وعذرًا على تأخر شكري لك فلم أتنبه لإجابتك إلا الآن.
جعل الله ثواب عملك في ميزان حسناتك، ورجاءً أستميحك عذرًا بطلب آخر ، وهو البيانات التفصيلية للنسخ وبخاصة الكاملة منها، وكيفية تصويرها والحصول على نسخ منها.
ومرة أخرى عذرًا إن أثقلت عليك. 
وفقك الله.

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

إخواني الأعزاء أعتذر إليكم فأنا في أجازة إلى ما بعد العيد وسأعاود الرد على استفساراتكم بعد العيد إن شاء الله تعالى
كل عام أنتم بخير 
ودمتم لمحبكم أبي المنذر

----------


## هزبر المدينة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أبحث عن مخطوطة وصية أبي الفضل بن شرف لولده ت543هـ 

أتنى ان أجدها ,, ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## المختار السوسي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم
هلا تفضلتم أخي بإخباري بالنسخ الخطية الموجودة بدار الكتب لقلائد العقيان ومحاسن الأعيان لابن خاقان، ولكم جزيل التواب بإذن الله.
والسلام

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

أبشروا بما يسركم قريبا بإذن الله تعالى فقد عدت اليوم فأمهلوني قليلا 
الطلبات كثيرة جدا

----------


## مصطفى محمد ابراهيم

أود ان اسال بارك الله فيك عن شرح بن عبد السلام على مختصر بن الحاجب الفرعي وكذلك شرح بن راشد القفصي على نفس الكتاب

----------


## مجيد محمد

أبحث عن مخطوط عنوانه: الهداية في شرح الكفاية ، لشعبان الآثاري المتوفى سنة 828 هــ، 
لك خالص الشكر

----------


## أبو عبيدة الأثري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أرجو أخي الكريم أن تدلي لي بمعلوماتك عن كتاب (معقل الإسلام ) و (المثنوني البتار )، كلاهما لأحمد ابن الصديق الغُماري، بارك الله فيك ونفع بك

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أبحث عن مخطوطة وصية أبي الفضل بن شرف لولده ت543هـ  
> أتنى ان أجدها ,, ولك جزيل الشكر


 عذرا لم أوفق للعثور عليها في غير المجاميع

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> أبحث عن مخطوط عنوانه: الهداية في شرح الكفاية ، لشعبان الآثاري المتوفى سنة 828 هــ، 
> لك خالص الشكر


أخي الفاضل من الكتاب نسخة وحيدة بالدار  بياناتها كالتالي:
رقمها (372/نحو)
أوراقها (406)ورقه في مجلدين
مسطرتها (25)سطرا

----------


## مجيد محمد

بارك الله فيك أخي أبا المنذر ، وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك .
 وأريد أستفسر أخي الفاضل  إن كان ثمة مؤلفات لأبي محمد عبد القادر بن خالد بن أبي زيد العيسي الجبالي المتوفى سنة 1122 هـ ، ولك جزل الشكر

----------


## النورهان

> أخي الفاضل للكتاب بالدار ست نسخ خطية بعضها كامل والآخر ناقص وهذه أرقامها إلى أن أوافيك بالبيانات التفصيلية:
> (737/تفسير)، (517/تفسير)، (59/تفسير)، (20503/ب)، (20785/ب)، (20784/ب).
> 
> لا تنسنا من دعائك بارك الله تعالى فيك


 في انتظار الوفاء بالوعد جزاك الله خيرًا وجعل ثواب عملك في ميزان حسناتك.
وليتك تخبرني عن كيفية الحصول على إحدى هذه النسخ الكاملة؟؟؟ بارك الله فيك.

----------


## احمد سرى

كنت عايز مخطوط من مكتبة احمد زكى باشا عن الانساب
وبخصوص قبيلة ضرورى جداااااااا زيدان

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> كنت عايز مخطوط من مكتبة احمد زكى باشا عن الانساب
> وبخصوص قبيلة ضرورى جداااااااا زيدان


اذهب إلى مكتبة دار الكتب بباب الخلق إن كان مخطوطا أو بالكورنيش إن كان مطبوعا واطلب تصويرها فالأمر هين

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> في انتظار الوفاء بالوعد جزاك الله خيرًا وجعل ثواب عملك في ميزان حسناتك.
> وليتك تخبرني عن كيفية الحصول على إحدى هذه النسخ الكاملة؟؟؟ بارك الله فيك.


  تحصلين عليها بالذهاب إلى المكتبة بباب الخلق ومن ثم طلب تصويرها فالأمر هين

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

مخطوط همع الهوامع شرح جمع الجوامع في النحو للسيوطي ؟ لو تكرمتم أحسن الله إليكم !

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> بارك الله فيك أخي أبا المنذر ، وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك .
> وأريد أستفسر أخي الفاضل إن كان ثمة مؤلفات لأبي محمد عبد القادر بن خالد بن أبي زيد العيسي الجبالي المتوفى سنة 1122 هـ ، ولك جزل الشكر


 لا أعلم له -بغير المجاميع- غير تخميس لبردة البوصيري برقم (4892/ أدب طلعت)

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> مخطوط همع الهوامع شرح جمع الجوامع في النحو للسيوطي ؟ لو تكرمتم أحسن الله إليكم !


منه بالدار ثمان نسخ

----------


## أبو عبيدة الأثري

أخي أبا المنذر الأزهري لا أدري لماذا تجاوزت طلبي؟!
على الأقل بيِّن السبب!

----------


## مجيد محمد

هل من مخطوطات لأبي محمد عبد القادر بن خالد بن أبي زيد العيسي الجبالي ، المتوفى سنة 1122 هـ ، 
ولك وافر الشكر وجزيله

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> هل من مخطوطات لأبي محمد عبد القادر بن خالد بن أبي زيد العيسي الجبالي ، المتوفى سنة 1122 هـ ، 
> ولك وافر الشكر وجزيله


لقد أجبتك أخي الفاضل

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> أخي أبا المنذر الأزهري لا أدري لماذا تجاوزت طلبي؟!
> على الأقل بيِّن السبب!


لا يا أخي ما تجاوزته مهملا له ولكن لأنه يتطلب مني وقتا نوعا ما ما فرغت له بعد وإن شاء الله تعالى سأجيبك فلا تقلق ولا تغضب بارك الله تعالى فيك

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

أرجو مخطوط همع الهوامع شرح جمع الجوامع للسيوطي في النحو ! أحسن الله إليكم !

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> أرجو مخطوط همع الهوامع شرح جمع الجوامع للسيوطي في النحو ! أحسن الله إليكم !


أجبتكم بارك الله فيكم أن منه بالدار ثمان نسخ فما عليك إلا الذهاب إلى دار الكتب بباب الخلق ومن ثم تصوير ما تراه أخي الفاضل

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> أرجو أخي الكريم أن تدلي لي بمعلوماتك عن كتاب (معقل الإسلام ) و (المثنوني البتار )، كلاهما لأحمد ابن الصديق الغُماري، بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


أما معقل الإسلام فمنه نسخة برقم (5)
تبدأ من أول الكتاب وتنتهي أثناء شرح باب غسل الوجه بآخره وقفة كاتب 
عدد صفحاتها (695)صفحة، ومسطرتها (21سطرا)
وأما المثنوي والبتار
فمنه نسخه في مجلدين صفحات الأول (258)صفحه 
فرغ من تسويده سنة (1352هـ)
والثاني  صفحاته (114) صفحة بآخره وقفة كاتب ومسطرة كل 25 سطرا
أرجو ألا تجد في قلبك أخي الفاضل فلم تتيسر لي الإجابة على سؤالك إلا الآن

----------


## عابدون

اخي ابو المنذر الازهري تحية طيبة وبعد لقد سالت عن مخطوط بعنوان منح الغفار شرح تنوير الابصار للتمرتاشي الحنفي  فقيل لي ان هذا المخطوط الان يحققه مجموعة من طلبة العلم في جامعة الازهر فان لم يتم تحقيقه الى الان فارجو ان ترسل لي نسخة لهذا المخطوط ولكم جزيل الشكر                                                                اخوكم عابدون

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> اخي ابو المنذر الازهري تحية طيبة وبعد لقد سالت عن مخطوط بعنوان منح الغفار شرح تنوير الابصار للتمرتاشي الحنفي  فقيل لي ان هذا المخطوط الان يحققه مجموعة من طلبة العلم في جامعة الازهر فان لم يتم تحقيقه الى الان فارجو ان ترسل لي نسخة لهذا المخطوط ولكم جزيل الشكر                                                                اخوكم عابدون


لا علم عندي بتحقيقه من عدمه، وليست عندي منه نسخ لأرفعها

----------


## مصطفى محمد ابراهيم

> أود ان اسال بارك الله فيك عن شرح بن عبد السلام على مختصر بن الحاجب الفرعي وكذلك شرح بن راشد القفصي على نفس الكتاب


لإعادة الطلب وبارك الله فيك

----------


## المقصرة

> الأخوة الأكارم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد
> فيسرني أن اتقبل استفساراتكم عما تريدون الاستفسار عنه من مخطوطات الدار


السلام عليكم أتمنى من حضرتك إسعافي بكل ما تملك من معلومات عن مخطوط الصحيفة الصادقة لعبد الله بن عمرو

----------


## الباحث المستفيد

طبعت رسالة جامعية في المغرب جمع فيها احاديث الصحيفة الصادقة

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

عذرا يا إخوان على التأخير فقد كنا في إجازة العيد كل عام أنتم بخير 
سنعاود الرد على الاستفسارات قريبا إن شاء الله تعالى

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> السلام عليكم أتمنى من حضرتك إسعافي بكل ما تملك من معلومات عن مخطوط الصحيفة الصادقة لعبد الله بن عمرو


عذرا أخي الفاضل لا يحضرني عنها أي معلومات الآن

----------


## المقصرة

> طبعت رسالة جامعية في المغرب جمع فيها احاديث الصحيفة الصادقة


 السلام عليكم أخي الباحث المستفيد هل بإمكانك رفع هذه الصحيفة أو إعطائي فكرة عن محتواها وكمها وهل هي ذاتها الأحاديث التي جاءت في مسند عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص في مسند أحمد بن حنبل      جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## محمود محمد سليمان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله يا أبا المنذر 
هلا تكرمت وبحثت لي عن مخطوطة القراءة خلف الإمام للإمام البيهقي رحمه الله 
كان الله في عونك كما أنت في عون إخوانك

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله يا أبا المنذر 
> هلا تكرمت وبحثت لي عن مخطوطة القراءة خلف الإمام للإمام البيهقي رحمه الله 
> كان الله في عونك كما أنت في عون إخوانك


لا أعلم له نسخا بغير المجاميع فأمهلني قليلا لأتأكد ثم أخبرك إن شاء الله تعالى

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> لإعادة الطلب وبارك الله فيك


عذرا أخي الفاضل على التأخر لقد بحثت عنها سريعا فلم أجدها إن كان لها اسما مميزا فأرجو أن تذكره

----------


## محمد شاكر حميد

السلام عليكم
أسأل عن بيانات مخطوط بدار الكتب المصرية بعنوان الدر النضيد فى أدب المفيد والمستفيد للغزى العامرى ت 984هـ
وهى تحت رقم 5656أدب عربى وهى مذكورة فى فهارس الدار المنشورة على الانترنت ( 4/47 ملحق اداب اللغة العربية)
الرجاء بيانات المخطوط ( عدد الاوراق والاسطر ونوع الخط .... ) وهل يوجد للكتاب نسخ اخرى مخطوطة معلومة .
وشكر الله لك .     جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## أبو طيبة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
أريد مخطوط " الدرة النحوية في شرح الجرومية" لمحمد بن أحمد بن يعلى الشريف ، 
رقم 798 -مجاميع .
و"بداية التعريف بشرح شواهد سيدي الشريف" لأحمد الدقوقي ، رقم 3/228 .
وجزاك الله خيرا ، وأحسن إليك.

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
> أريد مخطوط " الدرة النحوية في شرح الجرومية" لمحمد بن أحمد بن يعلى الشريف ، 
> رقم 798 -مجاميع .
> و"بداية التعريف بشرح شواهد سيدي الشريف" لأحمد الدقوقي ، رقم 3/228 .
> وجزاك الله خيرا ، وأحسن إليك.


أخي الحبيب منه بالدار -بغير المجاميع- أربع نسخ سأوافيك ببياناتها الأسبوع القادم بإذن الله تعالى

----------


## حكيم عطيف

أخي الكريم هل يمكنني الحصول على صور لمخطوطات<شرح شواهد القطر> وفقكم الله

----------


## محمد عبد الغنى السيد

الايمان الكبير-بن تيمية وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو طيبة

> أخي الحبيب منه بالدار -بغير المجاميع- أربع نسخ سأوافيك ببياناتها الأسبوع القادم بإذن الله تعالى


جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك .

----------


## أبو طيبة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
> أريد مخطوط " الدرة النحوية في شرح الجرومية" لمحمد بن أحمد بن يعلى الشريف ، 
> رقم 798 -مجاميع .
> و"بداية التعريف بشرح شواهد سيدي الشريف" لأحمد الدقون، رقم 3/228 .
> وجزاك الله خيرا ، وأحسن إليك.


 أبو العباس أحمد بن محمد الشهير بالدقون وليس الدقوقي .

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

أطلب مخطوط تقريب التهذيب وهي موجودة في دار الكتب المصرية برقم 533 تأريخ من وقف تيمور باشا عدد صفحاتها 430 .
وهي مصورة في مكتبة الحرم المكي .

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> أخي الكريم هل يمكنني الحصول على صور لمخطوطات<شرح شواهد القطر> وفقكم الله


أخي ما عليك إلا الذهاب إلى مكتبة دار الكتب بباب الخلق ومن ثم تصوير ما تريد فالأمر هين

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> أطلب مخطوط تقريب التهذيب وهي موجودة في دار الكتب المصرية برقم 533 تأريخ من وقف تيمور باشا عدد صفحاتها 430 .
> وهي مصورة في مكتبة الحرم المكي .


أنصحك بأن تتقدم بطلب لتصويرها ديجتال من الدار لكثرة الإلحاقات بها  لكن المشكلة أنك  حتى تستطيع تصويرها ديجتال أن تكون كما يقول العوام واااااارث (ابتسامة)

----------


## مجيد محمد

بارك الله فيك أبا المنذر الأزهري ، وشكر لك ، وجعل خدمتك لطلبة العلم في ميزان حسناتك ، وأريد أن أستفسر عن مخطوط عنوانه : شرح القناعة في معتل اللام إذا اتصل به واو الجماعة ، ليوسف بن سعيد الصفتي كان حيا سنة 1993 هـ - إن وجد في الدار ، فكم نسخة منه ؟ وكم عدد صفحات النسخة الواحد ؟ ولك الأجر والمثوبة

----------


## مجيد محمد

> ، ليوسف بن سعيد الصفتي كان حيا سنة 1993 هـ والمثوبة


 أعتذر عن السهو الذي حصل ، فالصفتي كان حياً سنة 1193 هـ

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> بارك الله فيك أبا المنذر الأزهري ، وشكر لك ، وجعل خدمتك لطلبة العلم في ميزان حسناتك ، وأريد أن أستفسر عن مخطوط عنوانه : شرح القناعة في معتل اللام إذا اتصل به واو الجماعة ، ليوسف بن سعيد الصفتي كان حيا سنة 1993 هـ - إن وجد في الدار ، فكم نسخة منه ؟ وكم عدد صفحات النسخة الواحد ؟ ولك الأجر والمثوبة


منه بغير المجاميع نسختان 
الأولى برقم (1972/نحو)
والثانية برقم (466/ صرف)
وسأوافيكم بتفاصيل أكثر لاحقا إن شاء الله تعالى

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

أخي الفاضل أبا منذر هل الفرصة الآن مواتية لكي أسألكم عن مخطوطة.
أم أن الدار مغلقة بعد أحداث الثورة.
علماً بأنني مضطر لها.
يرجى إبلاغي على الخاص.

----------


## ابو شيماء محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
قمت بتحميل" كتاب سلوك المالك في تدبير الممالك"والاخوان الذين رفعوه قالوا بأنه موجود تحت قسم اداب وفضائل رقم 326673 بالمكتبة الأزهرية.
لكن عندما رجعت الى فهرس مخطوطات الأزهر الجزء 3 الخاص باداب وفضائل لم أعثر عليه 
اطلب منكم المساعدة عن القسم والرقم الصيحين 
جزاكم الله عنا كل الخير

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

أعتذر إليكم أيها الأخوة عن عدم الرد على استفساراتكم في الأيام الماضية نظرا للظروف التي حدثت 
وقد رجعت إلى العمل في هذه اللحظة التي أكتب فيها إليكم فأبشروا بما يسركم إن شاء الله تعالى 
حفظ الله بلادنا وديننا من كل سوء

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

نحن في الانتظار أخي الفاضل.

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> نحن في الانتظار أخي الفاضل.


أخي الحبيب أجبتك على الخاص

----------


## قارىء

ما شاء الله هنيئا لكم هذه الوظيفة..

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> ما شاء الله هنيئا لكم هذه الوظيفة..


جزاك الله خيرا إن كنت لم تجد شيئا بعد لرسالتك فأخبرني لأعرض عليك بعض الأعمال التي تحتاج إلى تحقيق إن شاء الله تعالى

----------


## ابو شيماء محمد

ابحث عن مخطوط موجود بمكتبة تشيستربيتي بارلندا ولا اعرف كيفية الحصول عليه فهل من مساعد جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

أخبرني عن اسمه لعلي أجده لك إن شاء الله تعالى

----------


## شيخ المحققين

بارك الله فيك يا أبا المنذر.. لي إليك حاجة إن أجبتني إليها قنتُّ لك حولا  :Smile: 

أحتاج إلى مخطوط في النحو أو الصرف أو غريب اللغة في حدود مائة ألف كلمة حسب الشروط المعتمدة للتحقيق في جامعة الإمام، ويفضل أن يكون له أكثر من نسخة، على ألا أكون سبقت إلى تحقيقه..

طلب عسير في هذا الزمن  :Smile:  وأنت له بإذن الله يا أبا المنذر  :Smile: 

تذكر: 

قنوت حول تام.. وأزيدك من الشعر قصيدة.. بالميلادي لا الهجري  :Smile: 

وأخٌ لك أنهكه البحث.. شاب فوداه، وعمشت عيناه.. وسقطت ثنيتاه.. 

قبل أن ينال مناه..

لا عدمناك  :Smile:

----------


## عبدالوهاب راس العين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  لي رجاء وطلب
هو الحصول على مخطوط كتاب حاوى اللباب فى شرح تلخيص أعمال الحساب  لابن
مجدي    وذلك لحاجتي الماسه لها و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> بارك الله فيك يا أبا المنذر.. لي إليك حاجة إن أجبتني إليها قنتُّ لك حولا 
> 
> أحتاج إلى مخطوط في النحو أو الصرف أو غريب اللغة في حدود مائة ألف كلمة حسب الشروط المعتمدة للتحقيق في جامعة الإمام، ويفضل أن يكون له أكثر من نسخة، على ألا أكون سبقت إلى تحقيقه..
> 
> طلب عسير في هذا الزمن  وأنت له بإذن الله يا أبا المنذر 
> 
> تذكر: 
> 
> قنوت حول تام.. وأزيدك من الشعر قصيدة.. بالميلادي لا الهجري 
> ...


أضحك الله سنك أبشر بما يسرك قريبا إن شاء الله تعالى

----------


## عبدالوهاب راس العين

خي بارك الله فيك 
هل ممكز ان تبحث لي عن كتاب حاوى اللباب فى شرح تلخيص أعمال الحساب .وهو عبارة عن مخطوطة  لابن مجدي المصرى    وذلك لحاجتي الماسه لها و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> خي بارك الله فيك 
> هل ممكز ان تبحث لي عن كتاب حاوى اللباب فى شرح تلخيص أعمال الحساب .وهو عبارة عن مخطوطة  لابن مجدي المصرى    وذلك لحاجتي الماسه لها و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> وجزاك الله خيرا


 أخي الحبيب منه بالدار نسختان الألى برقم (150/رياضة طلعت)
والثانية برقم (554/رياضة)
وهناك نقولات منه تحت رقم 356/حساب

----------


## هلباوى

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## هلباوى

اعزكم الله تعالى واكرمكم

----------


## هلباوى

> كنت عايز مخطوط من مكتبة احمد زكى باشا عن الانساب
> وبخصوص قبيلة ضرورى جداااااااا زيدان


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعبن وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

قضية الأنساب هذه لا علم لي بها وليس لي بها كبير انشغال أخي الفاضل

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

عذرا أيها الأخوة شغلت عنكم الأيام الماضية وها أنا قد عدت ولله الحمد 
وأرحب بالاستفسارات وأعتذر عن تأخري على الرد على بعض الإخوان فقريبا بإذن الله تعالى أوافيكم بالإجابة
ودمتم لمحبكم أخيكم 
أبي المنذر الأزهري

----------


## جمال بن عمار الأحمر

*ألا من شهم يدلني على مخطوطة لأرجوزة "مسالك الوصول إلى مدارك الأصول" للشيخ علي بن عبد الواحد الأنصاري السجلماسي الجزائري، غير التي في فاس؟* 
التفاصيل هنا:
*khazrajy_andalus@yahoo.co.uk*

----------


## جمال بن عمار الأحمر

جزيل الشكر لفاعل الخير الذي اتصل بي في هذا اليوم. لقد انتشلني من بئر عميقة، فرج الله كربته وأقال عثرته. وما زلت في انتظار خبر عن المخطوط نفعنا الله وإياكم بما فيه من هدي...

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

[quote=جمال بن عمار الأحمر;506154]
أخي الحبيب أجبتك على البريد المذكور.

----------


## أنس آغا

أخي الفاضل, أرجو أن تتكرم لي بمخطوط 
"حلية ذوي المجد بجواهر العقد في الكلام على أما بعد : تاريخ التأليف 1152 هـ , القاهرة ملحق 5768/ هـ مجموعة ورقة 16 , 1296 هـ" .
صحيح أنه ليس في دار الكتب, لكنني طمعت بكرمك, لعل الله ييسر لي ذلك على يدك. فهو هام لي جدًّا. 
جزاك الله عني خير الجزاء. 
وهذا بريدي  anaaas2010@hotmail.com

----------


## وليد محروز

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عندي من مخطوطات دار الكتب 6 ألاف مخطوطة فيمكن لأي باحث المراسلة لأبحث له في القوائم عندي ثم توفيرها له بحمد الله وتوفيقه ومن معهد المخطوطات 715 مخطوطة ومن مخطوطات الأزهر 345 مخطوطة

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> أخي الفاضل, أرجو أن تتكرم لي بمخطوط 
> "حلية ذوي المجد بجواهر العقد في الكلام على أما بعد : تاريخ التأليف 1152 هـ , القاهرة ملحق 5768/ هـ مجموعة ورقة 16 , 1296 هـ" .
> صحيح أنه ليس في دار الكتب, لكنني طمعت بكرمك, لعل الله ييسر لي ذلك على يدك. فهو هام لي جدًّا. 
> جزاك الله عني خير الجزاء. 
> وهذا بريدي  anaaas2010@hotmail.com


أخي الحبيب ليس صحيحا أنه ليس بدار الكتب بل هو بدار الكتب فأبشر وله بها نسختان -بغير المجاميع-
الأولى برقم 7284/هـ أوراقها 28 ومسطرتها 21سطرا وقوبلت على نسخة المؤلف 
الثانية برقم 5768/هـ أوراقها 17 ورقة ومسطرتها مختلفة 
أما العثور على مصوراتها فلعلك تسأل الأخ الكريم الذي عرض خدمته هنا بالمشاركة السابقة 
نفع الله بنا وبك وبه 
ودمتم لمحبكم

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

أخي جمال لقد أجبتك على طلبك الأخير بالبريد المذكور كما طلبت أيضا
نفع الله بنا وبكم

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

أيها الأخوة كل عام أنتم بخير وأعتذر عن الرد على استفساراتكم هذه الأيام على أن نعاود بعد عيد الفطر إن شاء الله تعالى

----------


## ناجي الدوسري

بارك  الله فيك أسأل عن مخطوطة الأذكار للإمام النووي رحمه الله ... 
غفر الله لك ولوالديك ،، وأسبغ عليك نعمه ظاهرة وباطنة ..

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

السلام عيكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته إخواني الكرام كل عام أنتم بخير 
بحمد الله تعالى عدت اليوم للعمل وسأوافيكم بما تريدون لاحقا بإذن الله تعالى

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> بارك  الله فيك أسأل عن مخطوطة الأذكار للإمام النووي رحمه الله ... 
> غفر الله لك ولوالديك ،، وأسبغ عليك نعمه ظاهرة وباطنة ..


أخي الحبيب منه بالدار ما يزيد على الثلاثين نسخة تحتاج مني بعض الوقت لانتقاء أهمها وإخبارك به 
ودمتم لمحبكم أبي المنذر

----------


## رجائي رضى ربي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
انا في طور البحث عن مخطوط (اللباب المشتمل على فنون من علم الكتاب) للأمام محمد أحمد أبي بكر شمس الدين أبو عبدالله الأندلسي ..
وأرجوا ممن يتوفر لديه المخطوط أو شيء منه أو علم بتواجده في مركز أو مكتبة ما أن يساعدني للحصول عليه فضلا وكرما منه ، فأنا أحتاجه في أسرع وقت ..
ولو على الأقل أعلامي بمكان وجود نسخه ..
أسأل الله ان يبارك لنا في الوقت والجهد ، ويرزقنا الأخلاص في القول والعمل ..
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## مجيد محمد

بورك فيك أخي الفاضل، وجهودك مشكورة، وأسأل عن مخطوط عنوانه: نزهة الأفهام فيما يعتري البسملة من الأحكام، ليوسف بن سعيد بن إسماعيل الصفتي ، كان حيّاً سنة 1193 هـ هل يوجد في دار الكتب ؟

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

أعتذر كثيرًا جدّا لكم إخواني الكرام عن تقصيري في حقكم فما زلت منشغلًا جدًّا وإن شاء الله تعالى سأوافيكم بالرد على استفساراتكم في القريب العاجل جدًّا جدًّا فسامحوني على التقصير
محبكم صادق الود
 أبو المنذر الأزهري

----------


## أبو عيسى الإلغي

الأخ الفاضل الكريم النفاعة المفضال أبو المنذر الأزهري السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد فيسرني أن أشكرك على مبادرتك الطيبة المباركة بحول الله، وأود أن ألتمس منك معلومات حول شروح المنظومة الخزرجية في علم العروض والقافية للخزرجي الأندلسي الموجودة بدار الكتب المصرية، وأرجو أن تقبل طلبي هذا بالرغم من مخالفته لمقترحك بتزويد الراغبين بمعلومات عن مخطوط معين بينما أطلب أنا معلومات عن عدة مخطوطات، ولكن للضرورة أحكام والله يتولاك بمعونته وكرمه فتحقق هذا الرجاء، ولك الأجر الوفير، أنت ومن اشتغل معك بخدمة العلم الشريف بهذه الدار المباركة الميمونة
والسلام

----------


## مصطفى محمد ابراهيم

أسأل عن
شرح مختصر بن الحاجب 
أو
شرح على جامع الامهات
الشرح لابن عبد السلام الهواري وقد يكون اسم المؤلف غير مذكور
وكذلك شرح الرسالة للقاضي عبد الوهاب
وجزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك

----------


## مصطفى محمد ابراهيم

وأود أيضا ان أسال عن شرح الرسالة للفاكهاني

----------


## محمد علي مطر

الأخ الفاضل الأزهري وفقك الله تعالى لكل خير وجعل ما تقدمه من خدمات لطلاب العلم في ميزانك يوم القيامة أخي الفاضل أحتاج منكم مخطوطة (كتائب أعلام الأخيار) للكفوي الحنفي فهل تستطيع أن تجلبها لأخيك العراقي ولك مني دعوة بظهر الغيب وأسأل الله أن يحفظ (مصر) وأهلها من كل شر . انتظر ردك يا أبا المنذر .

----------


## مصطفى محمد ابراهيم

> وأود أيضا ان أسال عن شرح الرسالة للفاكهاني


شرح الرسالة للفاكهاني اسمه التقرير والتحبير
قد يوجد باسم شرح الرسالة للفاكهاني 
أو  التقرير والتحبير

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله بالخيرات شيخنا الفاضل الأزهري على مجهوداتكم و على ما تنفعوا به إخوانكم 
هل لي أن أطمع في كرمكم، هل تستطيعون أن توفروا مخطوطة في قراءة عاصم للشيخ اللمطي الموسومة ب : ثمرة التيسير
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> شرح الرسالة للفاكهاني اسمه التقرير والتحبير
> قد يوجد باسم شرح الرسالة للفاكهاني 
> أو  التقرير والتحبير


أخي الكريم منه بالدار نسختان 
الأولى برقم 530 فقه تيمور أوراقها 183 ورقة تبدأ من أول الكتاب وتنقص الآخر كملت بعض أوراقها بخط حديث 
والثانية تحت رقم 130/فقه مالك تبدأ من باب في الحج والعمرة أوراقها 240 ورقة .

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> جزاك الله بالخيرات شيخنا الفاضل الأزهري على مجهوداتكم و على ما تنفعوا به إخوانكم 
> هل لي أن أطمع في كرمكم، هل تستطيعون أن توفروا مخطوطة في قراءة عاصم للشيخ اللمطي الموسومة ب : ثمرة التيسير
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


أخي الكريم لم أوفق للعثور على نسخ منه بالدار في غير المجاميع

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> الأخ الفاضل الأزهري وفقك الله تعالى لكل خير وجعل ما تقدمه من خدمات لطلاب العلم في ميزانك يوم القيامة أخي الفاضل أحتاج منكم مخطوطة (كتائب أعلام الأخيار) للكفوي الحنفي فهل تستطيع أن تجلبها لأخيك العراقي ولك مني دعوة بظهر الغيب وأسأل الله أن يحفظ (مصر) وأهلها من كل شر . انتظر ردك يا أبا المنذر .


أخي الكريم هل تقصد كتاب 
كتائب اعلام الاخيار من فقهاء مذهب النعمان المختار لمحمود بن سليمان الشهير بالكفوى

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> الأخ الفاضل الكريم النفاعة المفضال أبو المنذر الأزهري السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد فيسرني أن أشكرك على مبادرتك الطيبة المباركة بحول الله، وأود أن ألتمس منك معلومات حول شروح المنظومة الخزرجية في علم العروض والقافية للخزرجي الأندلسي الموجودة بدار الكتب المصرية، وأرجو أن تقبل طلبي هذا بالرغم من مخالفته لمقترحك بتزويد الراغبين بمعلومات عن مخطوط معين بينما أطلب أنا معلومات عن عدة مخطوطات، ولكن للضرورة أحكام والله يتولاك بمعونته وكرمه فتحقق هذا الرجاء، ولك الأجر الوفير، أنت ومن اشتغل معك بخدمة العلم الشريف بهذه الدار المباركة الميمونة
> والسلام


أبشر بما يسرك أخي الكريم لكن أمهلني قليلًا إن شاء الله تعالى

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> بورك فيك أخي الفاضل، وجهودك مشكورة، وأسأل عن مخطوط عنوانه: نزهة الأفهام فيما يعتري البسملة من الأحكام، ليوسف بن سعيد بن إسماعيل الصفتي ، كان حيّاً سنة 1193 هـ هل يوجد في دار الكتب ؟


منه نسخة تحت رقم 401/ تفسير تيمور أوراقها 44 ورقة

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> أسأل عن
> شرح مختصر بن الحاجب 
> أو
> شرح على جامع الامهات
> الشرح لابن عبد السلام الهواري وقد يكون اسم المؤلف غير مذكور


أخي من الكتاب المذكور قطعة في 125 ورقة حالتها سيئة ورقمها 107/ فقه مالك وتوجد في قاعدة البيانات تحت عنوان تنبيه الطالب لفهم بن الحاجب

----------


## مجيد محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أودّ ان أسأل عن مخطوط باسم: وشي الحلل في شرح أبيات الجمل، لأحْمَد بن يُوسُف بن على بن يُوسُف اللَّبْلِيّ
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## الانباري البارع

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي العزيز: عندي سؤال عن مخطوط أين أجد له نسخ...؟؟

عنوان المخطوط: غنيمه الفريقين من حكم الرفاعي ابي العلمين
اسم المؤلف: هاشم الأحمدي، الرفاعي
وجزاك  الله  عني وعن طلبة العلم كل خير

----------


## سامي العلي

السلام عليكم

احببت السؤال عن مخطوطة كليلة ودمنة هل هي موجودة وهل بالإمكان الحصول عليها

----------


## بنان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركانه
اريد معرفة مكان وجود مخطوطة كشف الكربة في وصف اهل الغربة

----------


## أم عبد الله حسن

بارك الله فيكم
سؤالي عم مخطوط مسلسل العيدين للخطيب البغدادي؟
    في أي المكتبات أجده؟ وكيف يمكن الحصول على نسخة منه من مكتبة الجامعة الإسلامية؟

----------

